# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  DOOM на фотоаппарате

## HATTIFNATTOR

Это не фотошоп. И не PDA. Это нормальный цифровой фотоаппарат Kodak (модели DC 260, 265, 290).

Так как в этом фотоаппарате стоит достаточно неплохой процессор (по временам, когда Doom вообще создавался), то поиграть в него на фотоаппарате, в общем-то, особых усилий для него (процессора) не составляет. LCD есть, управление - есть, память - сколько угодно. Есть и другие игрушки. Объединяет такие забавы проект под названием MAME and MESS. Официальный сайт этих проектов -  MAMED!   На сайте не очень внятно растолковано, как и что и зачем должно использоваться в фотоаппарате, чтобы работать с загрузочным кодом для процессора. Там же, в разделе Download есть бинарные архивы с играми (разумеется, переработанные под процессор фотоаппарата) для разных моделей - Kodak, HP, Pentax и Minolta. кроме игрушек, кстати, там же есть и бинарники для превращения фотика в mp3-плеер и др.

cooler-online.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CFH

Значит будут и вирусы для фотоаппаратов  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------

